# Thanks Reggie!



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Reggie for all the memories you are leaving us with. 

The NBA won't be the same without you.


----------



## Nenad Krstic (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the great memories Reggie! You where always a class act and one of my favorite players........one of the greatest players of all time
Hears to your career :clap:


----------



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

i second that. what a classy guy. his final farewell today at the conseco fieldhouse was a tearjerker


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, that ending was sad , good bye Reggie and Thanks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gonna be weird watching the Pacers without him there. 

great career. HOF for sure.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Truly sad ending but thanks for the memories Reggie


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

great player, a true legend. the game just got a little worse for his exit. *has obligatory moment of internal silence*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*He proved that he still has ALOT left in his tank...is there any chance that he doesn't retire?*


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't remember wathcing the NBA without Reggie. Most of the older guys are gone but Reggie was still up there in production, and its sad to see him leave the game knowing that he could still help Indiana win the title. Maybe next year theyll pick him up during the season.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *He proved that he still has ALOT left in his tank...is there any chance that he doesn't retire?*



Hope so... but it doesn't look good, especially when all the fans were chanting " One--- more--- year" and Michelle asked him if the thought of staying in the game has crossed his mind, and he said not once.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm still giving him a standing ovation.

What a great guy, and the model NBA player. If the NBA had more players like him, I watch more games.


----------



## LeTrev (May 20, 2005)

Big thanks to Reggie. Few players have left the game and left me as many great memories.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sad to see a great player retire..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I am happy I got this year's version of Espn basketball, that way I can keep Reggie on my team.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Reggie Miller is a class act. Tonight he put on what may be the single greatest going-out performance I've ever seen. 27pts, 4-8 from beyond the arc (I say 4-6 because those last two were desperation)... Reggie Miller is absolute clutch. There is, and there never will be, anybody like him. I love Chauncey for his clutch ability and I love Rip for his movement... but even if you made them one player they could not measure up to Reggie Miller at the end of his career (to say nothing of his prime).

I teared up at the end there, I'm not even a Pacers fan and I never really was a huge fan of Reggie (though I always have respected him). I just saw that moment and I remembered being at the last game at Tiger Stadium and I understood what was going through the minds of those people. That little kid they showed with a tear in his right eye, I understood exactly what he felt... I was that same age... and I know what it is to lose something you've had as a rock for your entire life.

Jermaine O'Neal could remain in Indiana until the end of his career, play amazing clutch basketball and be a great presence on the court, as well as the face of the franchise... but it would never feel the same. Never.


-Chris.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now its a new era of the NBA. Reggie was the last old school player left in the league that was actually good. No more Jordan, Robinson, Ewing, Hardaway, Barkely etc. The toch is being passed to Wade, Lebron, Duncan, Garnett, Kobe, McGrady, Curry, Yao, Arenas, Carter, Stoudemire, Notwitzki, Anthony, Gordon, Okafor. As these will be the stars of this new generation of the NBA, the guys we will be watching for the next 10 years.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> Now its a new era of the NBA. Reggie was the last old school player left in the league that was actually good. No more Jordan, Robinson, Ewing, Hardaway, Barkely etc. The toch is being passed to Wade, Lebron, Duncan, Garnett, Kobe, McGrady, Curry, Yao, Arenas, Carter, Stoudemire, Notwitzki, Anthony, Gordon, Okafor. As these will be the stars of this new generation of the NBA, the guys we will be watching for the next 10 years.



Nah, I still got my 3rd favorite player left. Playing on the C's. None other tahn Gary Payton, he is the last of the old school guy left in the NBA in my opinion.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> gonna be weird watching the Pacers without him there.
> 
> great career. HOF for sure.


Yup.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I can't remember wathcing the NBA without Reggie.


That's because, by the time you were born, he was already an NBA All Star.

Reggie is definitely gonna be missed in the league.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

jdg said:


> That's because, by the time you were born, he was already an NBA All Star.
> 
> Reggie is definitely gonna be missed in the league.



My point exactly, next year will be the first year I watch without Reggie.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

This is probably going to get me in trouble here, but nonetheless, I feel the need to say it.

How come when a player dies tragically or retires, everything seems to be exaggerated? Now, I'm not calling a Reggie a bad player, but he's not exactly an NBA role model on the court either. I don't believe flashing a choke sign is classy, and I certainly don't find kicking out on three pointers to draw fouls (which is a personal pet peeve of mine, I've seen three people get injured from stuff similar to that in real games) is classy either. 

Now this happens to everybody too. When Reggie White died, people talked about what a great person he was, but they forgot about the disparaging remarks towards homosexuals. 

Now, I'm not saying Reggie sucks, but I'm trying to get people to keep in mind that he did do things that weren't classy too (at least in my opinion). THat doesn't take away from a hall of fame career though. Karl Malone and John Stockton were dirty players, but they won't be remembered for that. The same is true for Reggie.

Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hey, nobody is perfect we all have flaws. i mean reggie looks like gizmo, but you think we care? nope. in this case, the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

sherako said:


> hey, nobody is perfect we all have flaws. i mean reggie looks like gizmo, but you think we care? nope. in this case, the good outweighs the bad.


Which is why I said that he won't be remembered for that, but I just disagree with all the class remarks. Off the court, he may be the nicest guy alive, but on the court, I just have a different view of things.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that's on the court though. its a war out there, these guys are trying to pound you into the ground, block your shot into the fifth row and dominate you. "they wanna dunk in your face and make you like it" - magic johnson. if you never played ball, or even anything else competitively i can see why it'd be hard to understand.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

thank you reggie ! i woke up in the middle of the night so many times just to watch your heroics... you are too awsome..


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Which is why I said that he won't be remembered for that, but I just disagree with all the class remarks. Off the court, he may be the nicest guy alive, but on the court, I just have a different view of things.


It's harder letting go of great competitors. He gave passion for the game, and awesome times during the clutch, and he got into fights, yeah, I don't really mind. Doesn't make me respect him any less. 

Thanks for the memories Reggie, you're the last of em'.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I hated Reggie during the 90s... but I actually wanted the Pacers to win tonight just so he could keep playing... Reggie you were a B!tch to my Bulls at times but I'm glad I got to see one of the best 3 point shooters to ever play the game, play the game....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> My point exactly, next year will be the first year I watch without Reggie.


i know that feeling


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

REG-GIE! REG-GIE!

:clap:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Love you, Reggie! You will always be remembered.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the 4th quarter memories. R-E-G-G-E-I-E, R-E-G-G-I-E-!


----------

